# Bear Run Hunting Lodge[ Council Ga].



## one hogman (Jul 28, 2010)

Anybody been on one of their hunts [ Bear/hog] ?? they have three, three day hunts for Bear with Hog included, I need feed back if anyone can reccomend or not their service. Thanks


----------



## deersteward (Aug 23, 2010)

*Bear Run*

Good people and plenty of hogs and bear.


----------



## john4fishing (Oct 4, 2010)

*bear run is great place*

I just returned from a bear/wild hog hunt with this group and I can highly recommend them. Got a 150 pound boar and a 220 pound bear! Lodge is South Georgia casual county style and is comfortable. The staff is top notch and works hard to make every hunter is in a good location.The bear hunts are exciting and fun. Give them a try!


----------

